# Activate high beam assist



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi all, quick question what do I need on the car to activate high beam assist? Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

LED headlights, a VCDS or OBD 11 and the proper coding (you can find that on the _byte&bit _thread)


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> LED headlights, a VCDS or OBD 11 and the coding (you can find that on the _byte&bit _thread)


You also need to have the front camera installed, I believe.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

surely, but isn't a std equipment? as far as I know, it is (but maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

led lights and camera needed


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

DOD00 said:


> Hi all, quick question what do I need on the car to activate high beam assist? Thanks


Or high beam assist mirror camera from a3 8v

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> surely, but isn't a std equipment? as far as I know, it is (but maybe I'm wrong)


North American TT's don't have front camera.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

macaddict111 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > surely, but isn't a std equipment? as far as I know, it is (but maybe I'm wrong)
> ...


Not standard in UK either. My 2016 TT S-line hasn't got it, despite having LED lights and the tech pack. I wonder how many TTs actually have got the front camera. What pack or option is needed to get it?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

simestt said:


> I wonder how many TTs actually have got the front camera. What pack or option is needed to get it?


Thinking logically anything that needs a camera view out of the front to work. I can think of traffic sign recognition, high beam assist, lane assist.

Isn't lane assist standard on current cars? If so then cameras would presumably have been standard fitment since lane assist became standard.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> Isn't lane assist standard on current cars? If so then cameras would presumably have been standard fitment since lane assist became standard.


Lane assist is not standard on the TT RS (at least here in North America).
In fact, as far as I can tell, there is no way to order a TT RS here with a front camera.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

lane assist is a std equipment in both Italy and German markets, evidently it's not in other countries like UK, US and maybe others


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

i think lane assist is standard from 2017, my old 2017 1.8 basic model has it


----------



## Privatedoc (Jun 5, 2010)

My MY17 has lane assist, LED Headlights and Tech pack...I'm going to try coding the auto full-beam and sign recognition

However , when I did this to my previous Golf R (MY17 Mk7.5) all the sign recognition added was a speed-limit sign for the road I was on and to be honest, It used the VW map speed limit which was HUGELY inaccurate.

will let you know how it goes (obd11 and ios)


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

j77drs said:


> i think lane assist is standard from 2017, my old 2017 1.8 basic model has it


I presume you mean it's standard in UK from.....


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

yes UK, i cant speak for other markets


----------

